# Whats up folks!



## Destro3m (Feb 2, 2015)

Whats up all, new member, new to the underground, but not new to the gym. 
Been studying a lot lately, and am about ready to pop the proverbial cherry. Getting a little older and think I'm about ready. 

Site is simply awesome so far, and has filled in some of the holes I had in my plan. 
Hope to get to know some of you, and look forward to sharing as much as I can as well.


----------



## brazey (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## PTPT (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to have you. I have been around the boards for ever and am happy I found this because it's the best of the best


----------

